# Electrical PE - Electrical & Electronics



## electricaltx35 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I just passed the Electrical PE (Electrical and Electronics) after the first time, praise the Lord!

I visited this board a few times leading up to the exam and there were very few people taking the E&amp;E version, so I thought I would post some books that were the most helpful to me, these are books I used in school (graduated 2005).

Circuit Analysis (DC, AC, transient response, phasor analysis, bode plots, fourier, etc)

Electric Circuits 6th ed, Nilsson/Riedel ch 5,6,7,8,9,14,16 among others

Electronics (op amps, diodes, BJTs, FETs)

Microelectronic Circuits 4th ed, Sedra/ Smith ch 2,3,4,5

Digital Logic Design

Fundamentals of Logic Design 5th ed, Roth ch 1,2,4,5,7, and maybe more are good but I ran out of study time

When studying for an exam like this, stuff that starts from the beginning and gives clear explanations and examples is priceless.

For the most part I found the review manual type books too scattered to follow. I tried to study with them at first, and I did bring them with me to the exam, and it may have helped on a few questions. I also had a hard time finding good EM, communications, and control systems study materials, maybe it’s because I wasn’t really that strong in them when I was in school. I studied with my college texts and brought them with me to the exam, but nothing that I can recommend like the ones above.

As far as control systems go, block diagram reduction is fairly easy to learn and is an easy way to get a few points. A chart showing all the operations is not hard to find.

Take and know the NCEES sample exam, go over everything you missed.

Oh yeah and I studied for almost 3 months, I don’t know how many hours but basically if I wasn’t working or asleep, I was studying.

Hope that helps and good luck!


----------



## Brett M Huhman (Jan 12, 2011)

electricaltx35 said:


> Hey everyone,
> I just passed the Electrical PE (Electrical and Electronics) after the first time, praise the Lord!
> 
> I visited this board a few times leading up to the exam and there were very few people taking the E&amp;E version, so I thought I would post some books that were the most helpful to me, these are books I used in school (graduated 2005).
> ...


I found "Design of Feedback Control Systems" by Stefani, Shahian, Savant, and Hostetter an excellent source for all things controls (bode plots, pole-zero response, and block diagrams).

"Anntennas for all applications" by Kraus is an okay source for antenna stuff.

I found "Fundamentals of Applied Electromagnetics" by Ulaby a good source for any transmission line/smith chart type questions.


----------



## schmidty99 (Jan 12, 2011)

This is good stuff! Keep it coming!


----------



## CincinnatiControlsGuy (Jan 12, 2011)

electricaltx35 said:


> Hey everyone,
> I just passed the Electrical PE (Electrical and Electronics) after the first time, praise the Lord!
> 
> I visited this board a few times leading up to the exam and there were very few people taking the E&amp;E version, so I thought I would post some books that were the most helpful to me, these are books I used in school (graduated 2005).
> ...


Dude! Sedra and Smith! I had the same book in college and I considered studying from it except that those chapters amount to an awful lot of reading (500 pages or so). The Dorf/Bishop book was pretty good for controls: http://www.amazon.com/Modern-Control-Syste...f/dp/0130306606. As for EM/comms/RF there are very few good study guides, but then again are they really going to throw a Smith chart problem at us considering we can't bring in a compass? No calculus on the exam greatly reduces the types of questions that can be asked and pretty much throws complex antenna/EM problems out the window. Even the EERM boiled EM material down to finding electric field strength from a given charge (point, line, plane, etc.), force between charges, and potential difference problems. Overall, the above poster is on the money.


----------



## harsha (Jan 23, 2011)

I am planning to sell the following. If interested hit me up at [email protected]

1.P.E. Electrical License Review Manuals ,2nd Edition by C.V. Chelapati, Ph.D., P.E., - Volume I and II – $ 119.95(negotiable), Volume 2 is for electronics people..

Reviews (http://engineerboards.com/lofiversion/index.php/t14220.html)


----------



## harsha (Jan 23, 2011)

I am planning to sell the following. If interested hit me up at [email protected]

1.P.E. Electrical License Review Manuals ,2nd Edition by C.V. Chelapati, Ph.D., P.E., - Volume I and II – $ 119.95(negotiable), Volume 2 is for electronics people..

Reviews (http://engineerboards.com/lofiversion/index.php/t14220.html)


----------



## Jonjo (Jan 23, 2011)

harsha said:


> I am planning to sell the following. If interested hit me up at [email protected]
> 1.P.E. Electrical License Review Manuals ,2nd Edition by C.V. Chelapati, Ph.D., P.E., - Volume I and II – $ 119.95(negotiable), Volume 2 is for electronics people..
> 
> Reviews (http://engineerboards.com/lofiversion/index.php/t14220.html)


Wrong forum


----------



## harsha (Jan 27, 2011)

Chelapathi Volume II is for people who are taking electronics for the PE exam and I believe this thread about electronics.


----------



## harsha (Feb 8, 2011)

harsha said:


> I am planning to sell the following. If interested hit me up at [email protected]
> 1.P.E. Electrical License Review Manuals ,2nd Edition by C.V. Chelapati, Ph.D., P.E., - Volume I and II – $ 119.95(negotiable), Volume 2 is for electronics people..
> 
> Reviews (http://engineerboards.com/lofiversion/index.php/t14220.html)


SOLD


----------

